# Did I bond this correctly?



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Ground rods that went all the way in. I had to break up the concrete from the buried sidewalk that was there too.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Water main bonding. 










By the way, I always hit the supply side of the water main first.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

My first instinct would be to leave the bonding screw out and isolate the grounds and neutral in the disco, and have the GEC bond to the neutral in the meter section and a separate equipment ground down to the discos.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This was a lot of work to be doing by myself. Pulling the feeders, laying them out, measuring them, etc.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It looks good. The bonding screws must be in place in the disconnects and the neutral in the meter should be bonded to the can by the manufacturer.

The wire to the rod looks bigger than necessary but that could be an illusion. Where is the bond to the water pipes?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> My first instinct would be to leave the bonding screw out and isolate the grounds and neutral in the disco, and have the GEC bond to the neutral in the meter section and a separate equipment ground down to the discos.


The issue with that is there's no designated area for a bonding screw in the meter. We don't bond in the meter in New Jersey. It's a Yankee thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Actually I take that back, looks good to me.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Without digging through my codebook, I think I have to agree with Bkessler. I have used meter main combos on the multifamily services the I have done.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It looks good. The bonding screws must be in place in the disconnects and the neutral in the meter should be bonded to the can by the manufacturer.
> 
> The wire to the rod looks bigger than necessary but that could be an illusion. Where is the bond to the water pipes?


If you're referring to the HWH's they're not in yet.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> If you're referring to the HWH's they're not in yet.


I only see one wire for bonding. Did you bond the ground rod and water pipes with one continuous run? That would explain it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Without digging through my codebook, I think I have to agree with Bkessler. I have used meter main combos on the multifamily services the I have done.


You better dig out the book.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The temp service in action!


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

In my area the POCO does not want the GEC in the meter.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> In my area the POCO does not want the GEC in the meter.


Many pocos allow it and many don't. I am glad that NC poco's allow it.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I only see one wire for bonding. Did you bond the ground rod and water pipes with one continuous run? That would explain it.



Actually, there's two conductors. A #6 for the ground rods, and a #4 for the water main. Both GEC's are tucked up tight to the vynil siding and the #4 runs all the way along the foundation 20'-25' before I go through the rim joist and down the wall. There is no basement section behind the service equipment which is why I ran everything on the outside.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Well you did a fine job. Looks very neat-- good workmanship.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you. I try real hard to make them PERFECT.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

So i have a dumb question. how come the ground in the meter socket is not connected to the ground in the disconnect?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

My only complaint would be if I had to overhear you listening to hannity for three hours.:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> The temp service in action!


your couplings aren't straight, that's a fail.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

crazymurph said:


> In my area the POCO does not want the GEC in the meter.


That's nonsense..why the hell not? I mean, the meter is right there, run your #6 from it to the rods. I don't get the logic.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Siemans equipment?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I like your temp power rig, mines just an old 16 guage cord cut in half.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

[quote/]

So i have a dumb question. how come the ground in the meter socket is not connected to the ground in the disconnect?[/quote]
there's not going to be a ground in the meter socket..(supply side)...the N is bonded to the cabinet.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> My only complaint would be if I had to overhear you listening to hannity for three hours.:laughing:


Terrible reception there. It's right next to a church. Am I going to hell because I had Black Sabbath playing on the iPod?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Terrible reception there. It's right next to a church. Am I going to hell because I had Black Sabbath playing on the iPod?


Sabbath in the morning is equivalent to a red bull.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> your couplings aren't straight, that's a fail.


Sure they are!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Sabbath in the morning is equivalent to a red bull.


Then I listened to an old Motley Crue bootleg from Girls Girls Girls tour. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Sure they are!


I'm busting your chops!:laughing:

..but you could have tried a little harder.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

vos said:


> So i have a dumb question. how come the ground in the meter socket is not connected to the ground in the disconnect?


It is connected thru the neutral. The neutral in the meter is bonded to the meter can and the neutral in the disconnect is bonded to the ground thru a bonding screw or strap. The GEC in the meter is also connected to the neutral


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I'm busting your chops!:laughing:
> 
> ..but you could have tried a little harder.


I need to hire someone to help me next time with a job like this.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Then I listened to an old Motley Crue bootleg from Girls Girls Girls tour. :thumbsup:


you lost me at the Crue....raggae or silence.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

My only issue is with the gec. I'd have either sleeved it in PVC or run bare #4 and hidden it better. Other than that, very nice neat work.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I need to hire someone to help me next time with a job like this.


It's tough ain't it? You estimate your hours for a job like this and it takes a little longer and you look back in hindsight and hiring a j/man for $25 an hour and you'd finish in half the time. Happens to me.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Then I listened to an old Motley Crue bootleg from Girls Girls Girls tour. :thumbsup:


My favorite day of work is when I can work outside, back my truck right up there, have plenty of shade and be free to listen to anything I want on the radio. It's also nice if there's lots of T and A around, like near a college or something. Am I right or what?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Then I listened to an old Motley Crue bootleg from Girls Girls Girls tour. :thumbsup:


 

I saw them in Evansville, IN. Sept 1987


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

idontknow said:


> My only issue is with the gec. I'd have either sleeved it in PVC or run bare #4 and hidden it better. Other than that, very nice neat work.


looks fine...I might have pvc'd it from the siding down to the earth but that's being picky.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> I saw them in Evansville, IN. Sept 1987


too bad you didn't go on a shooting rampage backstage though huh?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> too bad you didn't go on a shooting rampage backstage though huh?


 
???????????


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> ???????????


...and kill the band? 
...save us from all their nonsense?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> My favorite day of work is when I can work outside, back my truck right up there, have plenty of shade and be free to listen to anything I want on the radio. It's also nice if there's lots of T and A around, like near a college or something. Am I right or what?


Word. 


Across the street from this place was a section 8 condominium complex.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I saw them in Evansville, IN. Sept 1987


Meadowlands, Nassau Coliseum, MSG, and Philly that year. \\m// :laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought PSEG /JCPL /ACE were the same in not allowing the GEC in the meter. Looks good tho.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Word.
> 
> 
> Across the street from this place was a section 8 condominium complex.


8, that's the worst but funniest of all the sections!:laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> ...and kill the band?
> ...save us from all their nonsense?


 
Lyrics? 

My memory ain't what it used to be. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Terrible reception there. It's right next to a church. Am I going to hell because I had Black Sabbath playing on the iPod?


Was it a Catholic church?...They seem to let you get away with anything:whistling2: Remodeled one a couple years ago and the landscapers would roll dice out front every day at lunch...the father would just act as if he didn't see it....


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks good to me. 250.24(A)(1) says it all. Nice work!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job. 

Are there any expansion couplings on that pvc? In my view there should be.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I need to hire someone to help me next time with a job like this.


No you don't.. you did a perfect job by yourself with no stress of worrying about the other guy. :thumbsup:

Sure it was a PIA, but you get to keep all the money and it builds confidence of what you can handle by yourself.

Just remember the days you had nothing to do except to see if the phone still works.

It all evens out in the end


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> No you don't.. you did a perfect job by yourself with no stress of worrying about the other guy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sure it was a PIA, but you get to keep all the money and it builds confidence of what you can handle by yourself.
> 
> ...


Ugh, it's getting tougher and tougher but I hear you, and there's no doubt about it. At the end of the day the money's all mine (and Obama's)!


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I think that looks like a real good job. Like the others mentioned, the nuetral and enclosure should be connected at the meter, so your all set, from what I can tell.
One thing I would have one, which is just the way I was taught, as give the thwn ground wire a circumsision where it goes through the metal connector.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ralph said:


> I think that looks like a real good job. Like the others mentioned, the nuetral and enclosure should be connected at the meter, so your all set, from what I can tell.
> One thing I would have one, which is just the way I was taught, as give the thwn ground wire a circumsision where it goes through the metal connector.


 Sorry for the ethnic Joke.. but should you give the ground wire a Bar Mitzvah?:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

After the inspection I got to drive them down few inches. I think a concrete sidewalk's going there so we'll see.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Sieman's meter bank and square D disco's?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Sieman' meter bank and square D disco's?


It looks like a milbank meter bank.


----------



## humanvoltmeter (May 29, 2010)

Nothing gets me going in the morning like hot cocoa and Britney Spears!!

UH! YEAH! FEEL IT! :wallbash:


----------

